# Best Presentation Gift in Orlando?



## tahoeJoe (Oct 24, 2010)

I'm going to Orlando next month. I was wondering if anyone knows what the best "presentation" (AKA tour, sales pitch) is for any timeshare in Orlando? Looking for Harry Potter or Disney tickets but that is probably a long shot. 

-TJ


----------



## Talent312 (Oct 24, 2010)

As one who has BTDT, IMO, the best presentation gift is none at all.
My time and peace of mind is worth more than anything they could offer.

_But hey, whatever floats your boat._ Here's a list of discount offers
that seems to have what you want: http://www.timeshareorlando.com/


----------



## krmlaw (Oct 28, 2010)

we realized after 2 tours that no gift were worth sitting there for 3 hours! 

OP - we were at the marriott grande vista and they were offering marriott dollars.


----------



## theo (Oct 28, 2010)

*Yessa!*



Talent312 said:


> IMO, the best presentation gift is none at all.
> My time and peace of mind is worth more than anything they could offer.



Beautifully, truthfully and simply stated. Amen.


----------



## Snorkey (Nov 4, 2010)

I thought TIMESHARE tours are like Christmas Gift.

They give you a tour of the resort and you get paid.

You can reserve it next time you go down to Orlando if you liked the tour.


What I am wondering is do TS sales rep needs to pay to show around the resort or do they get paid to show the resort?


----------



## LannyPC (Nov 5, 2010)

Snorkey said:


> What I am wondering is do TS sales rep needs to pay to show around the resort or do they get paid to show the resort?



They usually get paid commission for every unit they sell.  That's why they're so aggressive, deceitful and won't take "No" for an answer.

Now, I by no means approve of their tactics, but put yourself in their shoes and think.  If you got say, $1000 for every $12,000 unit you sold, you too would be aggressive and deceitful in order to make a sale.  Hence the popular joke: How do you know that a TS salesperson is lying?  His/Her lips are moving.


----------



## GeraldineT (Nov 14, 2010)

*Presentation Gifts*

We went through See and Do Orlando and got 2  two day at Disney plus 1 day at one of their secondary parks.  We went to Typhoon Lagoon.  Had to preview the Mystic Dunes.  The tickets were called touch of magic and worth all of the 2 hours we spent at the presentation.  

We had booked as part of a package and stayed on the property for 6 nights for $499 plus picked up a 3rd, three day/park touch of magic pass for our son for $165.


----------



## Snorkey (Nov 15, 2010)

Where do I need to go sign up for Mystic Dunes tour?

Do I go to any restaurant close by Mystic Dunes and they will offer the similar deal?


----------



## kalua (Nov 16, 2010)

*The best presentation*

Cypress Palms is the best if you have resale points you walk in 10 min. later you walk out with $150.00 did this on 11 nov.


----------



## lawgs (Nov 18, 2010)

kalua said:


> Cypress Palms is the best if you have resale points you walk in 10 min. later you walk out with $150.00 did this on 11 nov.



were you staying there, or were you off the street?

10 minutes seems "low" unless they were understaffed

and please explain your resale comment


----------



## Susan2 (Nov 19, 2010)

LannyPC said:


> They usually get paid commission for every unit they sell.  That's why they're so aggressive, deceitful and won't take "No" for an answer.
> 
> Now, I by no means approve of their tactics, but put yourself in their shoes and think.  If you got say, $1000 for every $12,000 unit you sold, you too would be aggressive and deceitful in order to make a sale.  Hence the popular joke: How do you know that a TS salesperson is lying?  His/Her lips are moving.



I think your comments are true, but your commission figure is off.  I had heard for many years that the marketing cost of timeshares is aboout equal to the construction cost.  More recently, an insider told me that the industry standard is that 48% of the final price is marketing cost.  Considering there has to be at least 4% profit, then that fits.  

Under those circumstances, I suspect the salesperson's commission is more than 8% of the selling price.  

It seems to me that any product that needs that much marketing is highly suspect.  Since I LOVE timesharing, I know it's not the product -- it's the price, and it's the people who the marketing is aimed at.  

If you do go on a presentation, expect high pressure.  There are exceptions, but they are few and far between.  Also remember:  Any "first day incentive" that the salespeople push as "only available if you sign that very day" can be safely turned down.  Just go back the following year and do another presentation!


----------



## MichaelColey (Nov 19, 2010)

I don't know what commissions timeshare salespeople make, but keep in mind that there's a LOT of stuff that goes into marketing expenses other than commissions.  You have a considerable amount of overhead with support staff, facilities, presentation gifts, management, advertising, etc.  I suspect that most salespeople aren't getting rich doing what they're doing.


----------



## FrugalFrank (Nov 22, 2010)

*Gifts, gifts, and more gifts...*

I totally understand OP's desire, and fully share the sentiment.  I find it easier to think in $$ instead of actual gifts/tickets.

We journey to this mecca about once or twice yearly and find the gift valuations offered range between $75 - $125.  That's what they'll offer on the streets by the tourist spots (resorts, CityWalk, souvenir shops, etc).  With a little prompting/negotiating you can sweeten the pot to $125 minimum.  Now if you go to those places with the multicolored hot air balloons then you're looking at about $150 - $175 valuations with more pointed negotiations.

Remember that it is always best to attend a presentation earlier in the day than the last of the day.  Earlier will usually get you breakfast and/or lunch and out in < 100-mins, but late will get you the desperate sales staff that seek to beg and plead for hours.

Enjoy!  :whoopie:


----------



## kalua (Nov 22, 2010)

lawgs said:


> were you staying there, or were you off the street?
> 
> 10 minutes seems "low" unless they were understaffed
> 
> and please explain your resale comment


sorry for just replying ,once they find out your points are resale ,they will tell you that you should not have been invited,basically your points are worthless ,you can not use points to fly ,rent a car,etc. and they will put you on a list so that you will never be invited again .they supposedly put me on that list years ago but they keep calling my home and at all the resorts, so pester me and i'll take your money . they know there not going to sale you anything ,so they get ( mad ) not angry !


----------

